# When to breed? Age and weight



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I have 3 girls that was born this year, 1 in January and the other 2 are march babies. 

I've been told wait don't breed this year and I've been told its ok as long as they make weight, so now I'm confused lol. 

My January baby is a mini Nubian. The March babies mother's are Nubian/alpine and Nubian boar mix. The father to them is a mini Nubian. 

At what age and weight do you guys breed?
And what weight should I be looking for with my goats?
I won't be breeding til October by the way.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Personally I won’t breed before 18 months old usually closer to two. That way they’ve had ample growing time for themselves and are mature enough to be good moms.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I personally breed my Nigies once they are at least 8 months old and 40lbs. I also make sure they are wide and have good body length and depth for their age. For standard goats, I believe it's safe to breed them after they are 8 months old and 80lbs (I think). Again, they should also have great width, depth, and length. Once a doe meets all those requirements, it's really just a matter of a personal decision on if she should be bred or not. Some of the best advice out there I think is, go with your gut. If you have a feeling a doe isn't ready to handle a pregnancy and kids, then hold off on breeding her for a few more months and reevaluate. 🙂😉


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You will get lots of answers to this question. A few things you should consider is their size and health and mental age and what size kids your buck throws. Some does are so young in the head they are not that great of mothers. 
Rule of thumb I was always told was 10 months old and 80% of adult weight. However we prefer to wait 18 to 24 months old to be sure all effort is given toward growth and maturity. I rather wait an extra year then regret breeding soo young. 

Best wishes


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks y'all. I will just keep watching them and their growth. I have been checking thurls for width, so we will just wait and see when the time comes.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

When we had Nigerian dwarves, I bred at 7-8 months and 40+ lbs. never had any issues with the ladies. I moved over to Nubians as I like their temperament better and their output is great! I did a sort of test with two “sisters” (I got them from the same farm but they aren’t actually sisters). Ashlyn (older by 2 months) was bred at the beginning of this year and kidded June 1st with a single doeling unassisted! Her “sister”, Keeva, wasn’t bred as I felt she wasn’t ready for it mentally. She’s a little goof ball. I also thought it would be a good test to see if breeding at 13 months would make any difference in growth. Both Ashlyn and Keeva are the same size. (Keeva might be a touch wider but I think that’s genetics. Her sire is WIDE). Both are easy keepers. I’m curious to see Keeva’s kids once she’s bred. She will not go into heat! Or I’ve missed it every time (don’t know how when I spend most my time out there with them).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A year or older.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I personally breed my Nigies once they are at least 8 months old and 40lbs. I also make sure they are wide and have good body length and depth for their age. For standard goats, I believe it's safe to breed them after they are 8 months old and 80lbs (I think). Again, they should also have great width, depth, and length. Once a doe meets all those requirements, it's really just a matter of a personal decision on if she should be bred or not. Some of the best advice out there I think is, go with your gut. If you have a feeling a doe isn't ready to handle a pregnancy and kids, then hold off on breeding her for a few more months and reevaluate. 🙂😉


I do the same


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Well the Nigerian weight is 50 pounds


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I go by 90# and good growth. Have never had a problem so far.
I am going to try pen breeding some this fall and that way I can breed my 2yo+ Does first which should give my younger ones an extra month at least.
But that can also pose problems as the kids born next spring would be a month later and then need more time to grow. Can be an issue with breeding programs.
I kind of figure nature has it planned out in a way 🤷🏼‍♀️
Edit to add I raise Boers in case you didn’t have that figured out by my user name 😅


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I do the same


35lbs is the least I do but I prefer 40lbs. I've done 35lbs with good width, etc etc, and had no problems.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I weighed them this morning. The mini Nubian is 51lb the other 2 are 41lbs and 44lbs. They all have deep bodies. I'm going to weigh them every month til October. My gut is telling me 1 of them will probably have to wait til next year.


----------

